# Blackhorn 209



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm at a good point to make a change. Down to 3 bullets and my pellets have gotten mixed up with some old ones. I was told that the Blackhorn 209 was the new thing. My Knight MK85 has always been very accurate. You guys could save me some time by telling me what works for you. I still have the #11 system. I bought the 209 conversion kit years ago but after seeing how far and narrow was the hole through the breech plug, I decided to stay with the #11. So what do you recommend I try to start with?


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 30, 2011)

I have an encore, shoot 90 grains of black horn with 240 grain Hornady XTP bullet with sabot, it works great!


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 30, 2011)

blackhorn209 wont work with #11 ignition just so you know


----------



## buttplate (Oct 30, 2011)

You will need to convert to the 209 and use mag 209 primers to avoid misfires. Now that said, I use 90 graines and a 295 grain power belt in my TC Encore. It is a great combination for me. I  killed a nice 8 last weekend and think I will be using my bow or BP for the remainder of my season.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 30, 2011)

FrontierGander said:


> blackhorn209 wont work with #11 ignition just so you know



I just picked up the Blackhorn 209. I may have got something different if I had known this


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 30, 2011)

buttplate said:


> You will need to convert to the 209 and use mag 209 primers to avoid misfires. Now that said, I use 90 graines and a 295 grain power belt in my TC Encore. It is a great combination for me. I  killed a nice 8 last weekend and think I will be using my bow or BP for the remainder of my season.


 I guess so. I'm concerned about the 1inch + small hole in the breech plug. Seems highly likely to get fouled up. I guess they are all this way????


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 30, 2011)

yep


----------



## Jimmyp (Oct 31, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> I just picked up the Blackhorn 209. I may have got something different if I had known this


yes, the CCI 209M primers work fine, the Remington 209 muzzleloader primers hangfired one time for me, so I clean my breachplug out now every time with a drill bit. I do like the BH209 its cleaner, cleans up with regular gun solvent, shoots well, I shoot 100 grains under a 250 grain TC shockwave out of my Encore, killed a doe with it this year.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re:*

I use BH209 in a T/C Encore, 110 grains powder and a 300 grain Nosler partition, with Winchester 209 primers.  Its a great powder and easy to clean. Have shot a hog (290 lbs) and a doe (110 lbs) so far this year.

It will not work except with hot fire of a shotshell 209. With those, I have never had a misfire.  Good hunting!


----------



## jeremy5780 (Nov 1, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> I guess so. I'm concerned about the 1inch + small hole in the breech plug. Seems highly likely to get fouled up. I guess they are all this way????



If you decide not to use it and want to sell it let me know! I love the stuff.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Nov 1, 2011)

The BH209 is the way to go. 120 grains is the max load so it is not equivalent to other loose powders. If you go to their web site, they will give suggestions on primers.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Dec 23, 2011)

I love the BH209.  I've done some range work with it.  Shot like 10-15 consecutive shots without cleaning.  Although the group did open up a little (about 1-1.5moa increase in spread by the end...leaving 10-15min between shots the barrel still got hot), loading was easy with just light fouling in the barrell.  No problem with the breach plug either.  I didn't clean it til the end of the string either.

After last season, I left my load in the rifle (no primer in the breach plug).  This past August, I took the gun to the range to see if it was true that the powder would hold up and not absorb the moisture from the air.  8 1/2 months.  Put up a silouete target at 200 yds.  Head shot dead on.  I was amazed to say the least.  I'm never going back!!!

CVA Accura/BH209/CCI 209 Magnum Primers/TC Shockwave 250 Gr.


----------



## dawg4028 (Dec 23, 2011)

100 grains with 250 shockwaves.  Encore. Tackdriver


----------



## jdmac (Jan 14, 2012)

- If ya havent run BH209 thru your muzzleloader yet, you are missing out. Thanks to guys like JT on here, with really good advise,Im hooked! - 100 gr. BH209 + 250 gr. Hornady SST(red sabot) + Winchester 209 shotgun primer(hot fire) loaded in TC Triumph .50 cal Bone Collector = VERY ACCURATE rifle. Dead on @ 150 yds. and only 5-6 in low @ 200 yds. Mine stays loaded all season and still fires perfect!


----------



## steveus (Jan 16, 2012)

I use 80 weighed grains of BH209, TC Shockwave 200gr,
3" high @ 100yds, dead on @ 150, 3.5" low @ 200.  Shoot it all you want without cleaning between shots.  Winchester 209 primers, same as I use for my shotshell reloading.  Love it.

Steve


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 17, 2012)

As it has been stated BH209 will not work with #11 Caps, 

Also if you do get the 209 Conversion, you may want to find out if it is safe to use BH209 in that Breech Plug. If the breech plug is slotted , and does not fully enclose the front end of the primer, this could lead to issues. Just something to think about.  I  could be totally wrong, but I read an article somewhere that said something about slotted breech plugs and BH 209 were a no-no.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 21, 2012)

OK. Where is the places to buy BH 209? Columbus to Mobile Al?


----------



## buttplate (Jan 22, 2012)

*Blackhorn 209 // Where to get it*

I don't know what Cabela's is charging for it now but they were getting $29 a jug for it. It is now $31.99, I just looked. That is cheap. The catch is that there is a $20 Haz Mat charge to ship it. The good news is that the $20 charge is per order for one or a bunch of jugs. Right now they are also charging shipping. At times Cabela's will offer free shipping for orders over $200.

Last year I got free shipping and ordered six jugs. Total cost was around $33 each. Adding a couple of other items I needed brought it ofer $200. 

One added perk is that there is no sales tax for Georgia residents at this time.

Short answer would have been that BassPro carries it at times. If they have it and you want to pay $45 or so for it that is another option.


----------



## tpcollins (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried BH209 in my MK85 and it had the 209 conversion kit. One boom - one hang fire - one no fire.  I bought a Thompson Center Bone Collector . . .  shoots great.


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Feb 16, 2012)

you can get it at the bass pro shop for about $30 right now!


----------

